# replacing front porch columns



## rayrgdx (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, i want to replace my porch columns, they are 8 inch round wood columns. I want to replace them with fiberglass columns.
Now, it seems like it would be a simple job..but i have never done this before.
So could anybody tell me how to do this?
There are 4 columns..so do i change 1 at a time? and do i need to brace the front of the house? and will any old bottle jack work? or floor jack?
Thanks,


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

When changing porch posts/column, I may, or may not, do more than one at a time, it depends on the structure and available means of temporary support. Maybe a picture of what your porch looks like would help.
Although replacing them yourself can be done, think hard if you want to take the risk. This involves setting up temporary posts to support the beam(s) that the current posts are supporting. 
I use a combination of screw jacks and bottle jacks (anywhere from 5 to 20 ton capacity) coupled with 4x4 posts and, if necessary, a temporary beam. Jacks should be set on solid material and the posts dead plumb and tied to the structural member that is supported by the post to be replaced.
On one porch, where 4 posts needed to be replaced, I set a jack/post near each of two adjacent posts and replaced both at once. Don't jack it up too much; just enough to take the weight off the posts so they slide out. You might have to run a sawzall where the post is tied to the beam, if the post is nailed, ditto at the base.
If your columns are supporting the house, seek professional help. Usually porch columns just support a porch roof above, but it's not unusual for a room to be built above the porch, and the load of that room (and roof above it) could be transmitted thru the columns to the foundation. If this is your case, again, find someone that knows what they are doing.
Good luck.


----------



## FrankTheTorontoRealtor (Jul 23, 2008)

*rayrgdx here is some food for thought...*

Replacing those colums is considered structural and requires a city permit where I'm from. If you decide that you will skip that step, make sure you never take credit for the nice new colums:wink:

fj


----------



## rayrgdx (Jul 22, 2008)

hey, thanks for the reply..Here is a pic of the front of the house


----------



## rayrgdx (Jul 22, 2008)

FrankTheTorontoRealtor said:


> Replacing those colums is considered structural and requires a city permit where I'm from. If you decide that you will skip that step, make sure you never take credit for the nice new colums:wink:
> 
> fj



 wow never thought of that..thanks for the heads up! I live in Alabama..I'll have to call and check this out...


----------

